# A NICE LITTLE RUN AROUND FOR WINTER



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well people what do you think???

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/The-Unique-TVR-Ce ... dZViewItem


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice but you could get a bit cold standing on the hard sholder waiting for ths AA :wink: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd love a drive, but couldn't afford to re-fuel it let alone buy it !!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Peter Wheelers car, he took it home once :wink: (nuff said)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks far too Max Power IMHO


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

i think that there has been alot more thought gone into that car than anything that has graced the pages of Max


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hate the colour... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

robokn said:


> i think that there has been alot more thought gone into that car than anything that has graced the pages of Max


Oh absolutely!

I bet all the grilles, intakes and spoilers are functional, but it still looks like something on the cover of Max Power!

In fact Im sure I saw that big ef-off spoiler on the back of a nova the other day :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Not bad for a Mk1 but personally I'll be waiting for the Mk2 version because that will be in Green. :roll:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Nice little run around :roll:

er..no thanks, just look at that spoiler!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Just went to place a bid  then decided it wasn't my cup of tea :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, please. Like you'd stick a car like that on e-bay!! :roll:


----------

